# I need help please. I'm new!!



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone I have a Lionel train set since I was a child that my father purchased for me about 30 years ago. I always set it up for Christmas and this year it has failed to work. I believe it is the transformer, but I can't seem to find the correct transformer that I need. The transformer is Type 1032 75 watts. Could I use the 1033 90 watts? Please someone help me!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes you could use any transformer that AC.
Different transformers just put out different watts.

Some are older then others.

One thing to be careful of is the cords, Some of the older ones need theirs replaced. 

You wouldn't want to burn the house down.

I just got me a 275 watt. More watts means more things you can run without running out of power. 90 watt should do it. Just check the cord.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your transformer was made in 1948 --60 years. So I am guessing you have Post War Era trains. If you don't have the manual I suggest the Basic O/027 manual here. Printed out, it is a good reference. It may be time to bring the engine in for maintenance. 
Lionel has a very good site.
Good luck.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Your transformer was made in 1948 --60 years. So I am guessing you have Post War Era trains. If you don't have the manual I suggest the Basic O/027 manual here. Printed out, it is a good reference. It may be time to bring the engine in for maintenance.
> Lionel has a very good site.
> Good luck.


I'm not sure of the age of the locomotive. I've tried to look it up, but either my computer skills are horrible. Or I'm to old to work it. lol! I just thought about this forum only because I am a member of a Dodge Charger forum. Since I get so much information there I thought there had to be a forum for us train lovers. 
All I know for sure is that the engine number is 671 and it is very heavy. My true worry is that I might damage the engine using a bigger transformer.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to thank all of you for such a quick response. 
I found some transformers on ebay and am wondering if I could use type 1033 90 watts and be on the safe side?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, go ahead and get the 1033 if you want... It will not affect anything as the locomotive will not draw any more power than what it needs to operate...


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yes, go ahead and get the 1033 if you want... It will not affect anything as the locomotive will not draw any more power than what it needs to operate...


Thank you so much Boston&Maine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Does this look familiar?

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Does this look familiar?
> 
> http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671


Yes thats it!!


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

You know this train means so much to me because of my dad. I have never been so moved. My father is still with us and in very good health for being 82. Every time I look at this train My childhood and my father flash before my minds eye. I think I am an official member of this place. I spoke to my wife last night and she gave me permission to turn one of our spare bedrooms into a train room.!!  Get ready for a lot of questions from me!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins*....welcome to the party, Joker. You're going to find there's a lot of nice people here, and a world of knowledge and experience. Tell your dad to come by and visit!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's the real engine you're modelling, incidentally:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_S2


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

My tender is numbered 6466w was this original to the engine?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Instead of getting another old transformer why dont you just get a new one.

There are plenty on e bay I got a new 80 watt for $45.00 and a second one for $39.00 as I was bidding on 2 and won both. Do a search on e bay for 80 watt Lionel transformers. Don't bid to high as they are plentiful and if you dont get one for under $50 just keep trying.

I think they run for around $100 in the catalog.

The bigger the watts just means you can run more things with it without worrying about having enough power.

You aren't going to fry your engine if anything it will run better.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

big ed said:


> Instead of getting another old transformer why dont you just get a new one.
> 
> There are plenty on e bay I got a new 80 watt for $45.00 and a second one for $39.00 as I was bidding on 2 and won both. Do a search on e bay for 80 watt Lionel transformers. Don't bid to high as they are plentiful and if you dont get one for under $50 just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Cool beans I'm looking now.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

jokersmokesem said:


> Cool beans I'm looking now.


Is this what you mean?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Lionel-CW-8...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item439c13ac72


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

jokersmokesem said:


> My tender is numbered 6466w was this original to the engine?


Technically no, take a look at the link Reckers posted a while back: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671

This locomotive came with these tenders:

671W 8-Wheel Lionel Lines Whistling Tender
2671W - Pennsylvania Whistling Tender
4424W 8-Wheel Lionel Lines Whistling Tender
4671W 8-Wheel Lionel Lines Whistling Tender
2046W-50 - 8 Wheel Pennsylvania Whistling Tender

Yours has the same shell style as some of the tenders that came with the engine, but it is not an _exact_ match...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jokersmokesem said:


> Is this what you mean?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Lionel-CW-8...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item439c13ac72


Yep. but like I said they are plentiful on e bay don't bid too much.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

big ed said:


> Yep. but like I said they are plentiful on e bay don't bid too much.


On it thanks!!


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Technically no, take a look at the link Reckers posted a while back: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671
> 
> This locomotive came with these tenders:
> 
> ...


Great now I feel I need the right one. Between this and my car fetish I will find out if the wife really loves me! LOL!imp:


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Big Ed does this work similarly as the orignal one I had? Can a dumby (like me) operate it. In other words is it set up with wires running to the track as the other one did?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here are the manual links for a CW Transformer

I got the number from the ebay site and plugged it in into the service document search.


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

You may also be able to find a tender on ebay. Type one of thender numbers in and search.


----------



## jokersmokesem (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool beans thanks


----------

